# Fetal Alcohol Syndrome - Advice needed??



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Our s/w has just contacted us with a little 9 mth old baby girl. This is fab, however, we are very worried about the un certainy of this child. The mother has been on Drugs and drink, for a long while and through out pregnancy. 
Have seen the childs profile, and she sounds lovely, sleeps through the night, on solids, and no problems, but i do know it takes til they are 2-3 until problems may arise. 
Im worried, and i need to know more.... Would love to hear from others who have adopted a child with this background, and a good book to read to increase my knowledge on this area. 
I really want to say YES, But i have this niggle in the back saying dont do it!!!!
Its like the heart and head pulling!
Looking fwd to hearing from someone.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

You may find the below useful on FAS/FASD
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259586.0

Ill pm you on other stuff
X


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

We had a 6 week old baby whose bm drank heavily and smoked, we too were very worried and were warned of the dangers at her medical. She is now four months old and developing beyond targets and completely healthy, behavioral problems may arise we have been told but in our experience the adoption medicals offer very negative opinions because ss want to tell you the worst possible outcome to ensure the match is right. Go with your heart, good luck.


----------



## Thandie1973 (Oct 14, 2012)

You might want to consider the adoption UK forum for more information. If bm drank throughout the pregnancy I would be very concerned.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Thandie1973 said:


> You might want to consider the adoption UK forum for more information. If bm drank throughout the pregnancy I would be very concerned.


We were told that a large percentage of the children waiting to be adopted would've had birth families who drank and did drugs during the pregnancy. I would only be concerned if I haven't been given or seeked out all the information.

Also Foetal Alcohol Syndrome (FAS) should be fairly easy to detect as it usually leads to facial deformities, however if the child has Foetal Alcohol Spectrum Disorder (FASD) it will be much harder to diagnose.

Read more here http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/check-the-facts/health-effects-of-alcohol/fertility-and-pregnancy/foetal-alcohol-syndrome and also from the NHS http://www.sabp.nhs.uk/services/specialist/fetal-alcohol-spectrum-disorder-fasd-clinic/

Note: Fetal is the American spelling


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

pauliboo said:


> Also Foetal Alcohol Syndrome (FAS) should be fairly easy to detect as it usually leads to facial deformities.


Sorry, but this isn't correct. The facial deformities reflect damage done in a very specific and quite small time window during the first trimester. While FAS can cause facial deformities, a lot of FAS is impossible to diagnose in babies. It's only really obvious when it causes those facial deformities or "wobbly" headed babies. A lot of FAS will not become apparent until the children are around 2-3 or older. Children who develop well as babies and infants can have significant problems with brain development later on. This can effect learning and behaviour.

FAS does cover a huge spectrum and there are many different levels. I would be extremely wary of a b/m who was known to drink heavily through pregnancy. A lot of drug users and alcoholics do drink during pregnancy, but a lot do make an effort to cut down. Where it's known that the drinking was extreme throughout pregnancy I would personally feel the risks are too high. I have seen whole families where all the children have varying levels of problems due to b/m's drinking. Some are more effected than others, but to me, the risks seemed far too high.

Google will give you lots more information about this.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't mean to mislead, I was just going from what the government's links said above (from a Google search) and what our VA has given us on our training.


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi

I think you'll hit upon the classic adoption dilemma. Do you go for a younger child where developmental issue are unknown, or an older child where more is known but may have more attachment issues. 

We have 3 adopted children, 2 of whom were exposed to alcohol and drugs throughout gestation, neither have fas but do have some attachment issues. Sod's law!! but at the end of the day I wouldn't change a hair on their heads. 

Chose what you think you'll cope best with, however once a child gets into your heart it really won't matter what baggage they bring, you'll just get on and over it.

Xxruthie


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't posted here for a couple of years, but still read regularly. I have a 5 year old adopted son who has FAS. He was diagnosed as a very young baby, although it wasn't made official till he was 4 years old.

It is true to say that FAS is easier to diagnose as all FAS children have the facial features. It is much harder to diagnose FASD as these children do not show the facial features. 

I wrote a bit about FAS, and I see Gertie has posted a link to it already - thanks!

For us, it never crossed our minds not to take Dino as we already had his older sister. We've put a lot of work into meeting his needs. For the first few years it was mostly medical input, but now its behavioural and educational all. Hiss disability is becoming increasingly obvious but he is doing very well and is a delightful wee boy.

The only safe amount to drink in pregnancy is zero, however the chances of an adopted child not being exposed to alcohol is very small I'd imagine. 

If you'd like to know anything in particular, I'd be happy to help.
Bx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

There is a thread on this subject over on MumsNet that might be of interest to you http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/adoptions/1838902-FASD


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Boggy said:


> It is true to say that FAS is easier to diagnose as all FAS children have the facial features.


Again, sorry, but this isn't correct. Just because a child doesn't have the facial deformities, it doesn't mean they don't have FAS. It is just one of the symptoms, and doesn't always occur. Children can have severe brain development (learning and behaviour) issues without having the facial features often associated with FAS.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, children without facial effects can have severe difficulties due to exposure to alcohol before birth. I use the words "facial effects" as I could never think of my sons face having "deformities".

Children without the facial effects are classed as having Foetal Alcohol Spectrum Disorder. For a child to receive a FAS diagnosis they must fulfill 3 criteria - facial features, damage to nervous system and confirmed history of maternal alcohol use.

I know this because I have been through the assessment process and live with this every day.


----------

